# Religiosa Acting Strange



## Xenomantis (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a wildcaught female Religiosa that was doing fine till a few days ago.

She does have wings, so I'm pretty sure she's an adult. She was eating alot and putting on weight till a few days ago. Now, she's stopped eating and usually just hangs upside-down. Her abdomen is bent downwards (towards the surface she's standing on) most of the time, though it will become normal if I open her terrarium or if she's walking.

I've kept her terrarium moist (but not too moist), so I'm sure she's not dehydrated.

Any advice or insight you could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like she is about to make an ootheca. She will stop eating and then afterwards she will be really hungry.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 2, 2007)

> Sounds like she is about to make an ootheca. She will stop eating and then afterwards she will be really hungry.


That's awesome!  

I've only had her for about a week and a half, so could there be a chance it (the ooth) would be fertile? :?:


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 3, 2007)

She hasn't layed an ooth yet, but I got her to take a mealworm. She isn't willing to eat anymore than that. Hopefully she'll lay an ooth today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

If you found her outside as an adult chances are she wil be fertile.


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Luckeeee! I wonder how many ohtecae she will lay! Maybe one for sale or trade? :wink:


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 3, 2007)

To Rick:  That's great! I'll have to start researching care for Religiosa ooths.

To Precious: Maybe, but I think I want to learn more about caring for and breeding mantises before I get into trading and selling. :wink:


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

She still hasn't laid an ooth and is still refusing food. How long can they go without food?  *worried*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't know, I would like to say that like Rick said she is going to lay an ooth. But mine are mating and really fat, but still eating, maybe just unhappy with being caged?


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, she just took another mealworm, so I feel better.

But I hope she's not depressed... 

I'll get a picture of her terrarium and post it under the habitat/housing forum.  *still worried*


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

She's starting to lose weight now, and still will only eat occasionally. I'm really worried now because she's started to spray liquid from her abdomen occasionally. Any advice from those with experience? 

Edit- She's stopped 'spraying' and has started eating again. already I think she's regained most of the weight she lost. Was she purging something out of her system? It's like she's back to her ravenous self.

Personally, I'm just glad she's doing alright.


----------

